# need a quote!!



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

need a quote for a job on my car 

klasse all in one
2 coats of sealant glaze
2 coats of pinnacle sovereign 

after spending many hours cleaning my mazda mx5
neighbour sprayed it with fence preservative cpl days ago

based in llandudno

yes i can do it myself but why should i?


----------

